# iPhone (AT&T service) not working for hunting grounds.....help!!!!



## Dub (Nov 10, 2010)

Went and checked out some new hunting land yesterday.

I was eager to map it out swiftly using my iPhone.  I get there and have zero coverage.


Love the iPhone but am sick of AT&T limitations.   I was lured away from Verizon because I really wanted the iPhone.  Now I wish I could go back and patiently wait it out....picked up a Droid and stayed with them. 




I've got to find a suitable solution.


I'm still a year or more out on the contract.

Maybe Verizon has a decent prepaid option I can persue for the interim period.  

I don't see AT&T adding new coverage area that's helpful to me.  I need the swamp plan!!!


Have ya'll encountered this problem?


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 10, 2010)

Dub said:


> Went and checked out some new hunting land yesterday.
> 
> I was eager to map it out swiftly using my iPhone.  I get there and have zero coverage.
> 
> ...





If you draw a line from the Alabama line, across to just north of Ellaville, angle it to Cordele, across to Fitzgerald, down to the Florida line, encompassin` this entire section of SW Georgia, Verizon is your best bet. Alltell has dead spots all over this area, and the other providers are spotty at best.


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Nov 10, 2010)

*AT&T works great at my Hunt Camp*

Verizon is spotty.  It really all depends on your location.  I know the big 3 are always adding more cell sites, maybe AT&T will in your hunting area soon.   Good luck, I guess you could always do something prepaid if Verizon coverage is better.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 10, 2010)

Good ol' fashioned handheld GPS units are cheaper than swapping providers.


----------



## georgia_home (Nov 10, 2010)

that is the problem with at&t. company phones were att, but i couldn't do it. they didn't work in my house, in cumming/forsyth county, let alone my hunting place... that is a big dead zone down there... 

while there may be some weak spots, verizon is the best i have found. i have traveled the left coast, tx/nm/co... and lots of east coast states.. verizon is almost always equal or better then att.

from ohio to alabama... with uncle on att... side-x-side... i always had as good or better service.. sometimes we both had none... but i considered that equal...

as usual... all this based on my personal observations...

if you know anyone with a vz phone.. have them come out and check the service, or maybe neighbors can help you with info... and... if they work.. you can get a prepaid for emergency use... not the best solution, but if the emergency happens... it's worth it.

either way, good luck to ya!


----------



## rjcruiser (Nov 10, 2010)

Surprisingly, Sprint is pretty good for me.  My work phone is Sprint and I get better service than AT&T (personal) and T-mobil (old personal).  

When my att contract is up mid next year, i'm looking at prepaid Verizon or Sprint.


----------



## Dub (Nov 10, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Good ol' fashioned handheld GPS units are cheaper than swapping providers.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 10, 2010)

Dub said:


>


 
You stated your desire was to map out your hunting land.


----------



## Dub (Nov 10, 2010)

Gotcha...map it, sure.

I also wanted cell service, too.


I now get what you are saying about the GPS for mapping.  Thanks.


----------



## Dacula Deer Hunter (Nov 12, 2010)

Same issue for me. I went and bought a 19.99 Verizon pre-pay phone. They have them with options to pay only the days you use (1.99/2.99) options. Bought at $50.00 card that is good for 3 months. 

Before I head out to camp, I plug my iphone in at home and forward the number to my Verizon pay as you go phone. 

Works like a champ for me and not being tied to another contract is the best.


----------



## contender* (Nov 14, 2010)

Only place I've ever had problems with ATT is the southeast corner of the state, starting at Gray Ga. and drawing a line directly south and directly east. I don't go there much so not a big deal to me. OHH, and the Smokies, but I don't think any SP works up there..


----------



## Dub (Nov 15, 2010)

Dacula Deer Hunter said:


> Same issue for me. I went and bought a 19.99 Verizon pre-pay phone. They have them with options to pay only the days you use (1.99/2.99) options. Bought at $50.00 card that is good for 3 months.
> 
> Before I head out to camp, I plug my iphone in at home and forward the number to my Verizon pay as you go phone.
> 
> Works like a champ for me and not being tied to another contract is the best.





Sweet.  That sounds like the best solution for me.


I hunted this morning and could get Edge coverage for texts, the apps I tried and of course the phone....internet no good but that was fine.

Did some very light scouting after the hunt and coverage was poor in most spots.

I'll check into the "Verizon pay as you go deal".  If that had free nights and weekends then you could really stretch out the $50.


Thanks!


----------



## Dub (Jan 5, 2011)

Problem solved.....I'm jumping ship entirely.

New Droid X's should be here this week.  Bye-Bye AT&T, hello service where I need it from Verizon.


----------



## Deerhead (Jan 5, 2011)

Dub you will be happy with your new phone


----------



## tsknmcn (Jan 5, 2011)

Dub said:


> Problem solved.....I'm jumping ship entirely.
> 
> New Droid X's should be here this week. Bye-Bye AT&T, hello service where I need it from Verizon.


 
You'll like it.

I dropped AT&T probably 6 years ago soon after I was working on south houston lake road in Kathleen and had to stand on top of a step ladder to get a signal on my phone.  There are places I wish my Verizon coverage was better, but no where as many bad spots as AT&T had.


----------



## tsknmcn (Jan 5, 2011)

When you get your DX, during setup it will ask for a gmail account.  Enter one you plan on keeping.  If you ever buy apps, this is the account they will be tied to.  Later on, if you get a new Android phone or a Android tablet, etc, you won't have to re-purchase the apps.

Then, make sure it is running the most current version of Android offered for it.  
Menu > Settings > About Phone
System version should be 2.3.340.MBB810.Verizon.en.US
Android Version should be 2.2.1
If not, press System Updates and it will check OTA for updates.

Since Android 2.2, Flash 10.1 is supported.  Opens up lots of web sites for viewing that have Flash content.

Programs you may be interested in from The Market:
Adobe Reader
Advanced Task Killer by Rechild
Angry Birds
Astrid Tasks by Todoroo
Barcode Scanner
Battery Droid by Vader
Compass by Catch.com
Dolphin Browser HD Free
Droid Light
Google Earth
Ebay
(Bullet)Energy Calculator Free by Cornale
Facebook for Android
Fox News
Knots Guide by SusaSoftX
Motor Trend by The Zumobi Network
MOUT (Military Operations on Urbanized Terrain) by Michael Hart
My Tracks
NFS Shift (if it is still on sale for 99 cents)
Pandora
Paper Toss
PayPal
Robo Defense
Score My Rack
Sniper Training by Michael Hart
Time2Fish Free by Bad Daddy
Time2Hunt Free by Bad Daddy
US Army Survival Guide by Michael Hart

I hope this helps get you started.


----------



## Dub (Jan 5, 2011)

Wow,.....thanks!!!!

I'll be sure to check into those.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 6, 2011)

Unfortunately, I've heard lots of unexpected, disappointed iPhone AT&T coverage & performance problems.

Did you check both Verizon and AT&T's coverage map for the area you're interested in & did it still not work for you?

The voice & web data coverage maps below were very helpful for me in deciding, especially in remote, rural, low populated areas of Georgia where we hunt.

Once you get your new phone & test it out in your travel areas, we look forward to hearing how it works out for you.

In case you not played around & checked the coverage maps for voice and data/web service, here they are below:  



http://www.verizonwireless.com/wireless-coverage-area-map.shtml

Verizon Wireless Coverage Locator Map



http://www.wireless.att.com/coverageviewer/#?type=voice

AT&T Coverage Viewer Map


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 6, 2011)

If you are in an area with some coverage, there are boosters that will extend both your send and receive.  I bought one the other day for about $150.


----------



## Papa Steve (Jan 6, 2011)

It doesn't matter which service you are with you should report and complain to a supervisor at your provider about dead zones that are inportant to you. They make a report and mark areas for future investments for coverage improvement.


----------



## Rip Steele (Jan 6, 2011)

After all this talk I went and got a new verizon fascinate and love it so far.


----------



## Rip Steele (Jan 6, 2011)

How do you download pictures off your phone to the GON website?


----------



## Dub (Jan 6, 2011)

Rip Steele said:


> How do you download pictures off your phone to the GON website?



Numerous methods.  Open up an account with photobucket.com.  You can take pics from your pc and import them into photobucket.com.  Set the imports up for automatic resizing to the correct size for the forum...480x600 I think...

Photobucket.com also has mobile apps, too.  From my iPhone it's really, really simple.  Take the pic with the cellphone cam.  Open up the photobucket app and import the pic.  Copy the img link and post directly into your thread on Woody's.



Papa Steve said:


> It doesn't matter which service you are with you should report and complain to a supervisor at your provider about dead zones that are inportant to you. They make a report and mark areas for future investments for coverage improvement.



I most assuredly tried this on a few occasions.  No benefits seen yet.



MudDucker said:


> If you are in an area with some coverage, there are boosters that will extend both your send and receive.  I bought one the other day for about $150.



Please tell me more about these.  Are these boosters that stay in your car? On your person? Home?



BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Unfortunately, I've heard lots of unexpected, disappointed iPhone AT&T coverage & performance problems.
> 
> Did you check both Verizon and AT&T's coverage map for the area you're interested in & did it still not work for you?
> 
> ...



I checked the maps and felt I was okay at the time I went with the iPhone.  

Recently joined a hunting club that is on the edge of said map.  Coverage on the club runs from spotty to nonexhistant.  It's funny, you can walk in to your stand and get set up before daylight.  Play with your phone for a while with 3G coverage.  Three hours later you are trying to stay in the stand but need something to keep your mind working....pick up the phone and see you are now on Edge or "no service available".  All this without moving.

I'll post up results once I try the Droid X on the hunt club grounds....phones should be here today...showing as "out for delivery" right now.  

I hope the dustproof, water resistant shock absorbing case comes in this week, too.  I'm trying a Trident Kraken this time.  Had excellent results with the Otterbox Defender on my iPhone....phone inside looks brand new after some serious EDC.



tsknmcn, thanks again for all the super app ideas.  I'll be getting a handle on these over the next few days, I hope.


----------



## Dub (Jan 6, 2011)

Thank you FedEx!!!

Just arrived.  Now I have to figure it all out.


----------



## Rip Steele (Jan 6, 2011)

Good luck im working on it to





Dub said:


> Thank you FedEx!!!
> 
> Just arrived.  Now I have to figure it all out.


----------



## Dub (Jan 6, 2011)

What's the deal with the G-Mail account?


----------



## Rip Steele (Jan 7, 2011)

Dub said:


> What's the deal with the G-Mail account?



All your apps us a g mail account so you have to have one. You don't have to use it for your regular e-mail though.


----------



## tsknmcn (Jan 7, 2011)

Dub said:


> What's the deal with the G-Mail account?


 
Adroid is a Google OS, that's why it says "with Google" on your phone.  The Market (where you get free and pay apps) uses your GMail account to keep track of what you bought and you pay for the apps through Google Checkout.  (I mentioned this in the list of apps I posted to this thread earlier.)  You do not have to use that for your email and your not limited to just one Gmail (or any other email) on the phone.

You can also use the gmail account for keeping up with your contacts.  Changes made from the computer in Gmail would show up on the phone in a matter of seconds and vice verca.


----------



## Washington95 (Jan 8, 2011)

Verizon.


----------



## Dub (Jan 15, 2011)

Okay, folks.

It's been a bit over a week since my Droid X replaced my iPhone....it's been a busy week at that and not a lot of time to properly learn the new phone...just a bit of playing with it.


All I can say is that I'm very, very happy so far.  The wealth of apps available to Android heads is unbelievable.  The Verizon coverage around the wet and wooded places locally is simply legendary.  Every single hunter I know 'round these parts is a Verizon user.  CSRA resident=Verizon customer.


----------



## mschw04 (Mar 24, 2011)

yep... always fun to watch the at&t people wandering around holding their phone up trying to get a signal.


----------



## CraigMo (Sep 3, 2011)

add strelok ballistic calculator to your list.  Program in your scope height and load, enter the target distance and wind and it'll show you a holdover pic of your reticle.  It'll make you lazy.


----------



## marcus3434 (Jan 15, 2012)

Glad you got your problem solved. If anyone else has this problem I have heard the easiest way to solve it is to sell your iphone online then use the money to buy out of your AT&T contract.


----------



## dawg2 (Jan 15, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> If you draw a line from the Alabama line, across to just north of Ellaville, angle it to Cordele, across to Fitzgerald, down to the Florida line, encompassin` this entire section of SW Georgia, Verizon is your best bet. Alltell has dead spots all over this area, and the other providers are spotty at best.



Yep.  I know this for a fact.


----------

